
Microsoft Launches Free AV1 Video Codec - rustcharm
https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-launches-free-av1-video-codec-for-windows-10-523704.shtml#
======
cartep
'Free' is a bit misleading: not opensource. Still good news that Windows got
the codec.

~~~
GirlsCanCode
Well, there's Free as in Speech, and Free as in Beer. (And there are sub-
categories, like "Royalty Free" and the ability to use it without being sued
for patent infringement)

